# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Ultimate Multi Tool تحديثات :  [23-12-17] UMTv2 - QcFire v1.4 - Merry Christmas

## mohamed73

*We are please to announce Ultimate Multi Tool v2* *Innovative and Intelligent** 
QcFire v1.4
The Ultimate Qualcomm Tool*      *Supported Brands*
- Alcatel
- Cherry Mobile
- Coolpad
- HTC
- Huawei
- Lenovo
- Lyf
- LG
- Micromax
- Nokia
- OnePlus
- Oppo
- Swipe
- Vivo
- Xiaomi
- YU
- ZTE  *
Supported CPUs for Auto Detection*
- 8610
- 8909
- 8916
- 8917
- 8929
- 8936
- 8937
- 8940
- 8952
- 8953
- 8974
- 8976
- 8992
- 8994
- 8996
- 8x10
- 8x26
- 8998
- 7627
- 8227   *Supported CPUs with Internal Loaders:*
- 8610
- 8909
- 8916
- 8917
- 8929
- 8936
- 8937
- 8940
- 8952
- 8953
- 8974
- 8976
- 8992
- 8994
- 8996
- 8x10
- 8x26
- 8998
- 7627
- 8227   *Introduced Advance Flasher*
- This is the advance interface for flashing / repairing device.
- This feature is inteneded for only Advance Users.
- No need to edit program xml as you can directly load files to partitions.
- It will also identify partition type, like RAW or EXT partition.
- You can use this function to flash extracted UPDATE.APP without GPT in it.  *- Connect*
--- Connect phone and get list of Partitions with Name, Type and Address.  *- Load Hwe RAW*
--- You can load extracted UPDATE.APP partitions directly using this function.  *- Erase Selected*
--- Tick partitions you need to erase. Use this function with caution.  *- Flash Selected*
--- Flash selected partition with files of your choice.    *Updated Huawei APP Extractor*
- Now it can extract UPDATE.APP without GPT
- These files will be RAW, can be flashed with Advance Flasher Interface.    *Update EFS Reset Function*
- Now it will automatically save RAW EFS Backup in EFS_Backup folder.
- You can restore this EFS, if needed, using Advance Flasher Interface.    *Fixed Bug in Xiaomi Factory Reset in Sideload Mode*    *Updated Internal Loaders*    *Other Minor Improvements*    *It Has Begun... Keep Following Us... Some Nice Updates Are On The Way...     SPECIAL THANKS TO OUR VALUABLE USERS FOR THEIR LOVE AND SUPPORT     WARNING : 
ESN   / MEID / IMEI REPAIR IS INTENDED TO REPAIR ESN / MEID / IMEI TO       ORIGINAL ONE WRITTEN ON PHONE BACK LABEL / BOX. WE DO NOT ENDORSE OR       ENCOURAGE ESN / MEID / IMEI CHANGING. ITS ILLEGAL. USER IS SOLE       RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY ILLEGAL ACTIVITY DONE WITH USE OF FEATURES  PROVIDED      IN OUR SOFTWARE, NOT LIMITED TO ESN / MEID / IMEI.   ANY USER USING OUR SOFTWARE FOR ILLEGAL PURPOSE WILL BE SOLE RESPONSIBLE FOR HIS ACTS. 
WE CONDEMN USE OF OUR SOFTWARE FOR ANY ILLEGAL PURPOSE.    STATUTORY  WARNING - READ CAREFULLY
Using International Edition of our software is prohibited by Indian Law.
We strictly advice you to use Indian Edition if you are in India.
If you use International Edition in India, it may cause legal action against you by local law enforcement agencies.
We will not be liable for any loss or damaged caused.    :: NO FAKE ADVERTISEMENT :: :: NO FAKE UPDATES :: :: NO FAKE WORLD'S FIRST :: :: NO FAKE BLA BLA BLA ::   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     Why Waiting? Buy Today and Feel the Difference
Choose Your الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Now and Feel The Real Ultimate Tool    How to Download:* *- Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
- Connect UMT Box/Dongle to PC and Run UMT Support Access.
- Download required Executable from Installer folder.
- Enjoy!
- Download Mirror - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] and الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].     SUCCESS STORIES?* *Long List of Success Stories can not be put here.*     *PLEASE       DO NOT POST OFF TOPIC HERE. ONLY POST REGARDING THIS UPDATE AND       SUPPORTED MODELS. ANY OFF TOPIC POST WILL BE DELETED IMMEDIATELY.  
Br,
Ultimate Multi Tool*

----------

